# Applets 'API' Java2 vs Java1



## 0-Ahnung (7. Okt 2004)

Hallo,
wie aus dem vorangegangenem Thread ersoichtlich gelingt es mir dank hilfreicher Tipps nun mein (Beispiel)Applet (mehr oder weniger) lauffähig zu kompilieren. (mit j2sdk_005 gestern geladen)

Das Phänomen ist folgendes: Ich compile, übertrage die xxxx.class auf meinen (Linux)HW-Server auf dem ich zugehörigen Software-Server starte und 'schwupps' bei Aufruf der zugehörigen x.htm startet mein Applet fehlerfrei durch. 100%-ig.

Jetzt lege ich 'den Hörer auf' - starte später die htm Seite neu und: Mein Applet verweigert den Dienst. Das ist immer so - klar ertestet. Also neu übertragen starten und es geht wieder (1-mal). (Der Software-Server hat nichts damit zu tun, deutlich erkennbar an den debugs und ausprobiert).

Die Fehlerwarnung (deprecated API) konnte ich mittlerweile auswerten - dort werden in der Applet-Quelle verwendete Functionen 'stop ()' und 'readline ()' bemängelt. Da es wohl (lt.Beschreibung) ein Multithreadapplet ist denke ich mal ganz laienhaft es wird nicht gestoppt und spielt munter im Sandkasten weiter ... Etwas anders zwar aber irgendwo genau da liegt der Fehler.

Ich las schon grosse Teile der Hilfe, Docu und Suche hier im Forum finde aber keinen Aufhänger was zu tun ist um herauszufinden wie diese offentsichtlich allgemein verwandte Methoden 'stop (); readline ()' zeitgemäss zu ersetzen wären. 
Wo muss ich danach suchen oder wie fange ich das am Besten an ???
In allen bisher gefundenen Beispielen (im iNetz) wird es immer in selber Synthax meiner Vorlage verwendet - gibt immer gleiche Warnungen aus und verhält sich dann an der Stelle immer gleich (falsch). 
Gruss
Barbara


----------



## foobar (7. Okt 2004)

Die Methode stop wird durch isInterrupted ersetzt:

```
public void run()
{
  while (! this.isInterrupted())
  {
     System.out.println("mach was");
  }
}
```
Der Thread wird dann mit der Methode interrupt unterbrochen:

```
Thread t = new Thread();
  .....
  t.interrupt();
```


----------



## 0-Ahnung (7. Okt 2004)

Merci,
das habe ich mir erstmal weitergehend durchgeguckt, nachgebaut hincompilert und: Läuft zwar, ändert aber nichts an beschriebener Tatsache nur eines Durchlaufes.
Da im Test Applet um die Funktion zu demonstrieren ein Zähler eingebaut ist, gehe ich nun mal davon aus der verbraucht seinen 'Startwert 1' ...  
... dann kann man natürlich lange warten bis der damit neu anfängt ...  :idea: 
Ich werde mal ein paar zusätzliche Einsen in den Server trichtern, wenn das nichts hilft bleibt mir Wohl oder Übel nur etwas tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen. Es gibt viel zu tun, pack ich denn mal an ...

Danke und Gruss
Barbara


----------

